# Ken Ham's Let There Be Light Conference on Saturday



## Stargazer65 (Sep 15, 2011)

We're going to it. Anybody else been to one of his conferences? This is the first Answer's in Genesis conference I've ever been to. We went to the Creation Museum and really like it. Are you allowed to like Ken Ham around here on the PB?


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Sep 15, 2011)

Stargazer65 said:


> Are you allowed to like Ken Ham around here on the PB?


I like some of Ken Ham's work.


----------



## caoclan (Sep 15, 2011)

Love Ken Ham and have really benefited from his organization's work.


----------



## "William The Baptist" (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't know if it's "allowed" but I certainly like Ken Ham.


----------



## Edward (Sep 15, 2011)

Stargazer65 said:


> Are you allowed to like Ken Ham around here on the PB?



I've never met him.


----------



## Rufus (Sep 15, 2011)

I would bet most people on the PB are YEC. Actually it might be against the rules to argue for anymore position, but you'd have to check if that's true.


----------



## Stargazer65 (Sep 15, 2011)

I was mostly jesting when I asked if you're allowed to like him here. I also think the majority here are YEC. Even so, even if the OEC's may not always like him, I'm sure they love him.

Niagara Falls here we come! I haven't been there since I was a young'un.


----------



## JennyG (Sep 16, 2011)

After there was a schism, with the Carl Weiland's CMI hiving off from AiG, I went with CMI, but since I don't know the cause it was only really because they're Australian-based and so culturally that little bit more comfortable to me (although of course Ken Ham himself is Australian - curious)
Ken Ham will always have a special place in my heart, as the guy whose work first opened up YEC to me.


----------

